# M306 questions



## Goldslinger (Nov 5, 2020)

My daughter asked me if they made a girls ww2 bike . I told her they did and she asked me if we could build one (Tribute) over the winter. Sounds like a fun project for us to build together.  I  was wondering what details are girl specific? I have a 42 g519 to model it after. I am starting out with a late 30s  Westfield girls frame. I will cut the front curved down tubes out and fab up some straight bars. It looks like the head tube is the same as a boys? I see  chain ring is 24t and rear is 10t. I have been looking at Serge’s bike for inspiration. Thanks for all the help. I will post some pics when I start building it.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Nov 6, 2020)

Good luck with the build


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 6, 2020)

You may find this topic about the restoration of my M306 interesting...









						Women's Westfield Columbia Army Bicycle | Military Bicycles
					

Here's the latest addition to my military bike collection....  MG140418  Needs a bit of work, but nothing that can't be fixed!  Enjoy,  Johan




					thecabe.com


----------



## Goldslinger (Nov 6, 2020)

Looks like the only thing girl specific is the saddle. The rest of it is the same as a g 519. Thanks Johan


----------



## blackcat (Nov 6, 2020)

Hello Goldslinger;
Thank you for your interest for my  restoration, Johan's is just as interesting.
The tube and the complete fork is the same as the G519 boy, the chainring is different shape and has only 22T , at the rear it is indded a 10T.
If you want measures where others, do not hesitate 
Regards;
Serge


----------

